
Our Experiences Switching to Python - Anon84
http://pyre.third-bit.com/blog/archives/2834.html
======
khafra
> List comprehensions, for example, are really cool and natural, but they make
> a surprising number of problems too easy and allow students to avoid writing
> loops. We show them toward the end of our intro course but don’t require the
> students to use them.

Kinda funny to hear that phrased like a bug instead of a feature.

